# Does Zeno acne treatment device really work? I need advice..



## elaine82 (Mar 19, 2008)

Anyone use Zeno before? How effective is Zeno in getting rid of acne? I have mild acne and need treatment, but Zeno is expensive (to me). I visited www.10acne.com this morning, perhaps I will try the recommended products. Any comment?


----------

